
You'd like updates on 3DP but not too often. Subscribe to our monthly Newsletter - krisraghavan
http://stratnel.com/newsletter/
======
jonlandrum
Smells like spam

~~~
krisraghavan
We have a strict spam policy and assure you we will not spam. Our subscription
method requires you to confirm from your email account. Only after you click
the confirmation from your email, we will add you to your mailing list. So you
have ample time and opportunity to reconsider your decision, if you wish to.

